# Picking up a Big Green Egg tomorrow



## brianh (Apr 8, 2015)

Getting a large + the plate setter. Adjustable rig is pushing the budget too far. What to do first? Can't get over 350 so the gasket can set. Smoke a pork butt? Been wanting one of these Eggs forever!


----------



## daveb (Apr 8, 2015)

Gasket will set in about 30 min at temp. Then you're free to do whatever. I would do a beef or pork loin as first cook then think about a shoulder or butt.

Plate setter is a nice to have, but I would put it off in favor of a cast iron grate if you're trying to keep some money in your pocket. A Thermapen is about to become your best friend. Suggest you avoid the BGE labeled Maverick products.

Prices went up 10 - 20% at our store this week. If they've not bumped up at yours they're about to.

Keep us posted.


----------



## brianh (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, Dave! Already have a thermapen and love it deeply. I'll look into the cast iron grate!


----------



## wind88 (Apr 12, 2015)

check for seal of the unit to make sure it can hold a low temp for a long period. The you can start making those fall off the bone ribs and pull pork .


----------



## brianh (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks! Been reading about a nomex seal, too.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 12, 2015)

brianh said:


> Thanks! Been reading about a nomex seal, too.




Great news! I LOVE MY BGE's ... I know you will as well.
Follow Daveb's advice and watch ebay for plate setters and all things BGE ... you can score amazing deals. Also ... full disclosure you are just about to add 'another' addiction ... :bigeek:

FWIW from my experience the BGE seals don't last for any length of time at least for the high temp cooks ... 

My favorite sites for misc BBQ / Ceramic cooking info (beside the BGE boards ...)

http://www.nakedwhiz.com

http://www.ceramicgrillstore.com

http://www.bbqgaskets.com/

You are going to know more about charcoal than you ever thought (actually you probably didn't give it a 2nd thought) you could know ... but really good charcoal is great IMO for these grills.

Have fun and make PIZZA you will not be disappointed!

TjA


----------



## brianh (Apr 12, 2015)

Haha, thanks! I've been reading like crazy, considered building a table from plans at nakedwhiz but came to my senses. Gonna get a nest and be done with it. 

Local place is having a sale next month so I have to wait  10% off eggs + free bag of charcoal. 25% off accessories. And their prices are excellent to begin with. The wait is killing me.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 13, 2015)

I got my egg at an Eggfest, a used only at the Eggfest XL BGE for 30% off. Since you're probably close to an Eggfest, see if they offer the same type of deals. 

Whether an egg is right for you depends on what you want to cook, how much quantity you want to cook, and what fuel source you want to use. I like my egg but I don't love it. I BBQ almost exclusively with wood, and need a lot more capacity, so I'm moving to a large capacity stick burner.


----------



## Artichoke (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had my BGE for about 3 1/2 years now. I picked it up used off of craigslist. That turned out to be a pretty good deal-they tend to go fairly quickly, there were a couple of previous ones that I missed out on.

It came with a homemade wooden table. It was pretty handy until I set it on fire while making pizza. LOL

We mostly use it for pizza, grilling tri tip, and smoking ribs, salmon and chicken.

Over the years I have replaced the firebox and the hinges.


----------



## wind88 (Apr 13, 2015)

Artichoke said:


> I have had my BGE for about 3 1/2 years now. I picked it up used off of craigslist. That turned out to be a pretty good deal-they tend to go fairly quickly, there were a couple of previous ones that I missed out on.
> 
> It came with a homemade wooden table. It was pretty handy until I set it on fire while making pizza. LOL
> 
> ...



And remember to never put your BGE on your deck... I have heard some unfortunate incidents.


----------



## brianh (Apr 13, 2015)

Me too! Going to give in and buy a nest.


----------



## Artichoke (Apr 13, 2015)

wind88 said:


> And remember to never put your BGE on your deck... I have heard some unfortunate incidents.



I agree.

We have our gas grill on the deck. The BGE however, is on our concrete driveway.


----------



## daveb (Apr 14, 2015)

BGE advises when mounting on a table to ensure that the base is resting on a cinder block or paver. Seems prudent. I've got the nest on my Large but am exploring table designs. I've used my Mini-Max on the tailgate of my truck several times and have no concerns about too much heat on the bed-liner.


----------

